# bewijs van trouw



## Golazo

Hello

I don't know how to translate this in the following context:

"Beste,

Verwijzend naar mijn mail van zonet, zend ik u als bijlage:

1. Overzicht medische kosten
2. Medische verslagen
3. Politie verslagen
4. Gegevens tegenpartij en verzekeraar (Ageas) + overzicht kwetsuren + huwelijksakte (bewijs van trouw dag na ongeval).

Dank voor alles en met vriendelijke groeten"

I can only think of "proof of loyalty", but it doesn't seem to make sense.

Can anyone suggest anything else?

Thanks


----------



## Suehil

Proof of marital status, I think.


----------



## Peterdg

In this context, "bewijs van trouw" means "bewijs van huwelijk/bruiloft" = "proof of wedding".

"Trouw" in this case is a typical Belgian use of what in the Netherlands would be called "bruiloft" or "huwelijk".

So, this person had an accident the day before his/her wedding.


----------



## eno2

To be very short in English: bewijs van trouw =Proof of marital status,  as Suehill said.

Or: marriage certificate. 


Proof is to be found in Van Dale online:



> trouw3
> trouw (geen afbreking)zelfstandig naamwoord
> • de m • g.mv.
> 
> 1 verouderd
> 
> keer of gelegenheid dat er getrouwd wordt= huwelijkssluiting
> 
> •uitdrukking in rouw en trouw bij begrafenis en huwelijk
> 
> 2 _*echtverbintenis (als staat)= huwelijk*_
> 
> •uitdrukking de trouw brekengaan scheiden
> 
> 3 tijd dat men getrouwd is= huwelijk





"Bewijs van bruiloft" klinkt  een beetje grappig want bruiloft voor mij, dat is het huwelijksfeest. Daar vraag je toch geen bewijs van.




> Bruiloft: feest van een huwelijksvoltrekking of althans in de bruidsdagen gevierd= trouwfeest



Wedding is exactly the same as bruiloft:


M-W:



> Definition of _wedding_
> 
> _1_ :  a marriage ceremony usually with its accompanying festivities :  nuptials



It seems a bit funny to ask a proof of wedding.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> To be very short in English: bewijs van trouw =Proof of marital status, as Suehill said.


Denk je dat nu echt?
Dit is duidelijk een Belgische tekst ("kwetsuren", "Ageas"). 

Denk je nu echt dat iemand die "kwetsuren" schrijft en "politie verslagen" weet dat een verouderde term voor "burgerlijke staat" "trouw" is?

Komaan zeg!


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Denk je dat nu echt?
> Dit is duidelijk een Belgische tekst ("kwetsuren", "Ageas").
> 
> Denk je nu echt dat iemand die "kwetsuren" schrijft en "politie verslagen" weet dat een verouderde term voor "burgerlijke staat" "trouw" is?
> 
> Komaan zeg!


Ik twijfelde nog over iets - zie de vragen die ik hier stel.

Waarom de toevoeging tussen haakjes?

Het gaat om een huwelijksakte. (marriage certificate)



> huwelijksakte (bewijs van trouw dag na ongeval).



Meen jij werkelijk dat er een huwelijksakte gevraagd wordt PLUS een bewijs van bruiloft?

Ik heb nog NOOIT gehoord van een bewijs van bruiloft.

Bon voor mij persoonlijk als Vlaming betekent "bewijs van trouw" : bewijs van huwelijk. Trouw is huwelijkssluiting voor mij, inderdaad net zoals Van Dale vermeldt als "verouderd" in zijn eerste betekenis. Ik denk dat dit in Vlaanderen allesbehalve verouderd is.


----------



## bibibiben

A _huwelijksakte_ is a _bewijs van huwelijk_ in the Netherlands, not a _bewijs van trouw_. The word combination _bewijs van trouw _can only mean _token/proof of fidelity/loyalty_ in the Netherlands.

My translations:

Bewijs van huwelijk (or _bewijs van trouw_ in certain parts of Belgium): proof of marriage.
Bewijs van huwelijkse staat: proof of marital status.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> My translations:



And your translation of "huwelijksacte"?

PS: Indeed, (bewijs van) trouw is Flemish dialect.  I would say it's "Belgisch Nederlands", but Van Dale prefers the qualification  "verouderd". ..



bibibiben said:


> The word combination _bewijs van trouw _can only mean _proof of loyalty_ in the Netherlands.



That means you reject signification 2 & 3 given by de dikke Van Dale as quoted in #4.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> And your translation of "huwelijksacte"?



Huwelijksakte = marriage certificate.



eno2 said:


> That means you reject signification 2 & 3 given by de dikke Van Dale as quoted in #4.



Meanings 1 and 2 can only be used in set phrases. In the Netherlands, that is. It's possible that these two meanings are still very much alive outside expressions in Belgium.



eno2 said:


> PS: Indeed, (bewijs van) trouw is Flemish dialect.  I would say it's "Belgisch Nederlands", but Van Dale prefers the qualification  "verouderd". ..



The term _verouderd _applies to this specific meaning of _trouw_ not to the word combination _bewijs van trouw_.

Van Dale mentions _bewijs van trouw_ under _bewijs_. Not _bewijs_ in its meaning of _schriftelijke verklaring van iets (= written statement)_, but in its meaning of _blijk waaruit men het bestaan of de juistheid van iets kan opmaken (= sign or token indicative of the authenticity or truth of something)_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Huwelijksakte = marriage certificate.


Thanks.





> The term _verouderd _applies to this specific meaning of _trouw_ not to the word combination _bewijs van trouw_.


True.


> Van Dale mentions _bewijs van trouw_ under _bewijs_. Not _bewijs_ in its meaning of _schriftelijke verklaring van iets (= written statement)_, but in its meaning of _blijk waaruit men het bestaan of de juistheid van iets kan opmaken (= sign or token indicative of the authenticity or truth of something)_.


 Sure, that's why "bewijs van trouw" struck me immediatly as dialect.

There are 77 words beginning with TROUW.Woorden die beginnen met trouw.

Trouwbewijs is not one of them. So the Flemish person in the O.P. said rather clumsily : (bewijs van trouw)......
I still don't know why he found it necessary to add this between brackets to  "huwelijksakte" which is clear enough on it's own...


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> I still don't know why he found it necessary to add this between brackets to "huwelijksakte" which is clear enough on it's own...


Because the marriage certificate mentions the date of the wedding: according to me, he wants to deliver proof that the accident happened the day before the wedding. That was the deduction I used to decide that "trouw" here means "wedding".


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Because the marriage certificate mentions the date of the wedding:


Of course it does.


> according to me, he wants to deliver proof that the accident happened the day before the wedding.


Of course he does


> That was the deduction I used to decide that "trouw" here means "wedding".


 Or marriage. It means both. What's the difference? It's about the proof. Only a marriage certificate can give that.
 Why add the sentence 





> (bewijs van trouw)


 anyhow? ? As he states he includes  a marriage certificate (huwelijksakte) . The addition "(bewijs van trouw)" creates only linguistical problems. Or else there is something that entirely escapes me. So you'd have to clarify that.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Why add the sentence


Because he wants to make it clear to the insurance agent (or his lawyer; I don't know to whom the mail was directed to) why he added the marriage certificate: the marriage certificate is the proof of the fact that the accident happened the day before the wedding/marriage. Normally when someone adds a marriage certificate, it's to prove he/she is married but that is not the purpose of the marriage certificate here. The purpose is to prove that the accident happened the day before the wedding. (I'm repeating myself).


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Because he wants to make it clear to the insurance agent (or his lawyer; I don't know to whom the mail was directed to) why he added the marriage certificate: the marriage certificate is the proof of the fact that the accident happened the day before the wedding/marriage. Normally when someone adds a marriage certificate, it's to prove he/she is married but that is not the purpose of the marriage certificate here. *The purpose is to prove that the accident happened the day before the wedding. *(I'm repeating myself).


Yes I knew. 
You say wedding I say marriage. What's the difference?  In Flemish, I repeat, it means both. 
Anyhow, I hope Golazo has his problem solved.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> You say wedding I say marriage. What's the difference? In Flemish, I repeat, it means both.


"Marriage" is "huwelijk"; "wedding" is "bruiloft".

"Huwelijk/marriage" *kan* een toestand zijn: "het is een gelukkig huwelijk" (het kan ook gebruikt worden als gebeurtenis).

"Bruiloft/wedding" is enkel een gebeurtenis.

That's the difference.


----------



## eno2

We knew all that. What's the importance in the context? What's the difference? It's only confusing Flemish wording. It's the marriage certificate that counts.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> We knew al that. What's the importance in the context?


You first ask what the difference is. I reply and then you say you know.

Now you want to know what the importance is in the context. Well, the author is referring to an event, not to his marital status. That's the importance in the context.


----------



## eno2

The  marriage certificate  certifies the event of the marriage the day before the accident. Nothing else does. Unless you do have anything else (in mind).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> The word combination _bewijs van trouw _can only mean _token/proof of fidelity/loyalty_ in the Netherlands.


Hetzelfde geldt voor België. _Bewijs van trouw_ is bij ons gebruikelijk noch bruikbaar als synoniem voor _huwelijksbewijs_ of _trouwbewijs_. De voorbeelden op Belgische sites van _bewijs van trouw _die Google geeft, gaan allemaal over die andere betekenis van _trouw_, getrouwheid aan iets of iemand.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> There are 77 words beginning with TROUW.Woorden die beginnen met trouw.


Denk jij dat dat een uitputtende lijst is? Er zijn veel meer samenstellingen die met _trouw-_ beginnen, hoor.



> Trouwbewijs is not one of them. So the Flemish person in the O.P. said rather clumsily : (bewijs van trouw)......


Misschien ligt het aan je Engels, maar wat probeer je hier nu eigenlijk te zeggen? Dat de schrijver van de tekst in #1 dat lijstje op die website is gaan raadplegen, daar het woord _trouwbewijs_ niet aantrof en vervolgens dacht: laat ik er dan maar _bewijs van trouw_ van maken?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Heren, waar leidt u overigens uit af dat de schrijver een hij is?


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Heren, waar leidt u overigens uit af dat de schrijver een hij is?


Hahaha. Ik heb hier en daar "he/she" geschreven. Maar het is zo vermoeiend om dat te blijven volhouden.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Yes I knew.


Nee, uit je commentaren in #4, #6, #10 en #12 blijkt duidelijk dat je het niet begrepen had.


----------

